# [SEMI-SOLVED]* ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 failed

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Jak sobie z tym poradzić??

```

keramik.cpp:(.text+0x512f): undefined reference to `Keramik::RectTilePainter::RectTilePainter(int, bool, bool, unsigned int, unsigned int)'

.libs/keramik.o: In function `KeramikStyle::drawPrimitive(QStyle::PrimitiveElement, QPainter*, QRect const&, QColorGroup const&, unsigned int, QStyleOption const&) const':

keramik.cpp:(.text+0x8b89): undefined reference to `Keramik::RectTilePainter::RectTilePainter(int, bool, bool, unsigned int, unsigned int)'

.libs/keramik.o:keramik.cpp:(.text+0x9966): more undefined references to `Keramik::RectTilePainter::RectTilePainter(int, bool, bool, unsigned int, unsigned int)' follow

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [keramik.la] Error 1

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   kdelibs-3.5.7-r3.ebuild, line 153:   Called kde_src_compile

 *   kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *   kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *   kde.eclass, line 336:   Called die

 *

 * died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3:

 * You have the legacyssl use flag enabled, which fixes issues with some broken

 * sites, but breaks others instead. It is strongly discouraged to use it.

 * For more information, see bug #128922.

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   kdelibs-3.5.7-r3.ebuild, line 153:   Called kde_src_compile

 *   kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *   kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *   kde.eclass, line 336:   Called die

 *

 * died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## SlashBeast

przekompiluj qt, ostatnio mialem jakies dziwne krzaki podobne do Twoich, po remergowaniu qt (akurat nowy -r był po syncu) wszystko zaczelo działać.

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> przekompiluj qt, ostatnio mialem jakies dziwne krzaki podobne do Twoich, po remergowaniu qt (akurat nowy -r był po syncu) wszystko zaczelo działać.

 

tylko że qt4.3.1-r1 też nie idzie... Jest to pare postów niżej  :Sad: 

i tutaj też

```

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/limits:1066: error: two or more data types in declaration of 'has_signaling_NaN'

make[1]: *** [.obj/release-shared/qsimplecodec.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [sub-rcc-all-ordered] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-4.3.1-r1.ebuild, line 228:   Called die

 *

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-4.3.1-r1.ebuild, line 228:   Called die

 *

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/temp/build.log'. 
```

Zastosowałem się do rad jakie dał mi Arfrever  *Quote:*   

> Mimo tego, że problem został ominięty, można by spróbować przeinstalować GCC, Binutils i GLibC...
> 
> Oprócz tego, skoro nastąpiły inne błędy niż wcześniej, można by sprawdzić pamięć memtestem. 

 

binutils i glibc poszły ale gcc nie

```
checking for extra compiler flags for building...

checking for thread model used by GCC... posix

checking for atomic builtins... yes

checking for g++ that supports -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections... yes

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0/work/gcc-4.2.0/libstdc++-v3/configure: line 111752: syntax error: unexpected end of file

make[1]: *** [configure-target-libstdc++-v3] Error 1

make: *** [profiledbootstrap] Error 2

*

* ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0 failed.

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 1654: Called dyn_compile

* ebuild.sh, line 990: Called qa_call 'src_compile'

* ebuild.sh, line 44: Called src_compile

* ebuild.sh, line 1334: Called toolchain_src_compile

* toolchain.eclass, line 26: Called gcc_src_compile

* toolchain.eclass, line 1546: Called gcc_do_make

* toolchain.eclass, line 1420: Called die

*

* emake failed with profiledbootstrap

* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

* A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0/temp/build.log'.

*

* Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0:

*

* ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0 failed.

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 1654: Called dyn_compile

* ebuild.sh, line 990: Called qa_call 'src_compile'

* ebuild.sh, line 44: Called src_compile

* ebuild.sh, line 1334: Called toolchain_src_compile

* toolchain.eclass, line 26: Called gcc_src_compile

* toolchain.eclass, line 1546: Called gcc_do_make

* toolchain.eclass, line 1420: Called die

*

* emake failed with profiledbootstrap

* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

* A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0/temp/build.log'. 
```

Dodatkowo po --sync

```

emerge -av --update --newuse --deep world 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cmake-2.4.7-r2 [2.4.7-r1] USE="-emacs -vim-syntax" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.7  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility pertty%* transparency%* -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB [0=>1]

```

cmake też sie nie kompiluje

```

obalGenerator.o cmLocalGenerator.o cmInstallGenerator.o cmInstallFilesGenerator.o cmInstallScriptGenerator.o cmInstallTargetGenerator.o cmSourceFile.o cmSystemTools.o cmFileTimeComparison.o cmGlobalUnixMakefileGenerator3.o cmLocalUnixMakefileGenerator3.o cmMakefileExecutableTargetGenerator.o cmMakefileLibraryTargetGenerator.o cmMakefileTargetGenerator.o cmMakefileUtilityTargetGenerator.o cmBootstrapCommands.o cmCommands.o cmTarget.o cmTest.o cmCustomCommand.o cmCacheManager.o cmListFileCache.o cmOrderLinkDirectories.o cmListFileLexer.o Directory.o Glob.o RegularExpression.o SystemTools.o ProcessUNIX.o System.o -o cmake

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.7-r2/work/cmake-2.4.7/Bootstrap.cmk/InitialCacheFlags.cmake

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Check size of void*

-- Check size of void* - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Looking for C++ include iostream

-- Looking for C++ include iostream - found

-- Check for STD namespace

-- Check for STD namespace - found

-- Check for ANSI scope

-- Check for ANSI scope - found

-- Check for sstream

-- Check for sstream - found

-- Using system-installed CURL

-- Using system-installed EXPAT

-- Using system-installed XMLRPC

-- Using system-installed ZLIB

-- Found ZLIB: /lib64/libz.so

CMake Error: XMLRPC was not found. Make sure the entries XMLRPC_* are set.

-- Configuring done

---------------------------------------------

Error when bootstrapping CMake:

Problem while running initial CMake

---------------------------------------------

 *

 * ERROR: dev-util/cmake-2.4.7-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   cmake-2.4.7-r2.ebuild, line 52:   Called die

 *

 * ./bootstrap failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.7-r2/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package dev-util/cmake-2.4.7-r2:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-util/cmake-2.4.7-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   cmake-2.4.7-r2.ebuild, line 52:   Called die

 *

 * ./bootstrap failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.7-r2/temp/build.log'.

 :evil: 

```

Jak to naprawić help  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mlody

właśnie też z tym walcze i pomogło przekompilowanie qt oraz kdelibs

pozdr.

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *mlody wrote:*   

> właśnie też z tym walcze i pomogło przekompilowanie qt oraz kdelibs
> 
> pozdr.

 

U mnie też by pewnie pomogło gdyby nie to że kdelibs i qt nie chcą się przekompilować o tym jest post    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Arfrever

Nie wiem, czy to pomoże, ale KDELibs 3.* używa Qt 3.*, a nie Qt 4.*, więc proponowałbym:

```
emerge -1atv qt:3
```

(Nie mam pomysłów, jak naprawić uszkodzony GCC.)

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Nie wiem, czy to pomoże, ale KDELibs 3.* używa Qt 3.*, a nie Qt 4.*, więc proponowałbym:
> 
> ```
> emerge -1atv qt:3
> ```
> ...

 

Pudło niestety

emerge -1atv qt:3

```

In file included from ../include/qsize.h:42,

                 from ../include/qrect.h:42,

                 from ../include/qregion.h:43,

                 from ../include/qevent.h:43,

                 from ../include/qobject.h:45,

                 from ../include/qwidget.h:43,

                 from widgets/qframe.h:42,

                 from widgets/qprogressbar.h:42,

                 from widgets/qprogressbar.cpp:38:

../include/qpoint.h:78: error: expected unqualified-id before 'const'

../include/qpoint.h: In function 'const QPoint operator*(double, const QPoint&)':

../include/qpoint.h:90: error: 'QCOORD QPoint::xp' is private

../include/qpoint.h:169: error: within this context

../include/qpoint.h:91: error: 'QCOORD QPoint::yp' is private

../include/qpoint.h:169: error: within this context

make[1]: *** [.obj/release-shared-mt/qprogressbar.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [sub-src] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-3.3.8-r4.ebuild, line 214:   Called die

 *

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-3.3.8-r4.ebuild, line 214:   Called die

 *

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

Kto pomoże mi to naprawić?? Dam 5 zeta  :Smile:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Może 

```
emerge -euav system
```

 zapodać??

================================================

Dałem

```
emerge -euav system
```

Do rekompilacji 122 pakiety, bez większych problemów poszło 120 i zostało  :Exclamation: 

```
/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0/work/gcc-4.2.0/libiberty/cplus-dem.c: In function 'squangle_mop_up':

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0/work/gcc-4.2.0/libiberty/cplus-dem.c:1082: warning: implicit declaration of function 'free'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0/work/gcc-4.2.0/libiberty/cplus-dem.c: In function 'demangle_qualified':

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0/work/gcc-4.2.0/libiberty/cplus-dem.c:3177: warning: implicit declaration of function 'atoi'

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0/work/build/gcc/tree-data-ref.gcda:Merge mismatch for function

make[3]: *** [cplus-dem.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [all-stagefeedback-libiberty] Error 2

make[1]: *** [stagefeedback-bubble] Error 2

make: *** [profiledbootstrap] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called toolchain_src_compile

 *   toolchain.eclass, line 26:   Called gcc_src_compile

 *   toolchain.eclass, line 1546:   Called gcc_do_make

 *   toolchain.eclass, line 1420:   Called die

 *

 * emake failed with profiledbootstrap

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1:

 * Make sure you run 'hash -r' in your active shells.

 * Messages for package app-editors/nano-2.0.6:

 * More helpful info about nano, visit the GDP page:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nano-basics-guide.xml

 * Messages for package dev-lang/python-2.5.1-r2:

 *

 * If you have just upgraded from an older version of python you will

 * need to run:

 *

 * /usr/sbin/python-updater

 *

 * This will automatically rebuild all the python dependent modules

 * to run with python-2.5.

 *

 * Your original Python is still installed and can be accessed via

 * /usr/bin/python2.x.

 *

 * Messages for package sys-apps/busybox-1.7.1:

 * Could not locate user configfile, so we will save a default one

 * Your configuration for sys-apps/busybox-1.7.1 has been saved in

 * /etc/portage/savedconfig/sys-apps/busybox-1.7.1 for your editing pleasure.

 * You can edit these files by hand and remerge this package with

 * USE=savedconfig to customise the configuration.

 * You can rename this file/directory to one of the following for

 * its configuration to apply to multiple versions:

 * ${PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT}/etc/portage/savedconfig/

 * [${CTARGET}|${CHOST}|""]/${CATEGORY}/[${PF}|${P}|${PN}]

 * Messages for package net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1:

 * Remember to merge your config files in /etc/ssh/ and then

 * restart sshd: '/etc/init.d/sshd restart'.

 * Please be aware users need a valid shell in /etc/passwd

 * in order to be allowed to login.

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0:

 *

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called toolchain_src_compile

 *   toolchain.eclass, line 26:   Called gcc_src_compile

 *   toolchain.eclass, line 1546:   Called gcc_do_make

 *   toolchain.eclass, line 1420:   Called die

 *

 * emake failed with profiledbootstrap

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 124 config files in '/usr/share/X11/xkb' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.
```

Oprócz tego został również glibc

```
sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1
```

Glibc sie skompilował i został gcc4.*

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## znal

a revdep-rebuild próbowałeś?

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *znal wrote:*   

> a revdep-rebuild próbowałeś?

 

Tak

A może by tak jakieś inne gcc postawić nie wiem stabilniejsze niż 4.2* i cały system zpowrotem przeinstalować.

Cholerka system działa ok ale wkurza mnie że gcc, kdelibs, wywalają błędy i nie chcą się przekompilować.

A może skopałem coś robiąc update gcc tuż po instalacji systemu.

Poradźcie coś. 

Ps. Jak zrobić w prosty sposób kompletny buckup i których katalogów. Aby wrazie cóś możnabyło powrócić do aktualnego stanu. Czy wystarczy tar i z jakimi opcjami.

Dzięks za podpowiedzi i rady.

Pozdro

marcys

================================================

 *MaRcYs_GrHw wrote:*   

>  *znal wrote:*   a revdep-rebuild próbowałeś? 
> 
> Tak
> 
> A może by tak jakieś inne gcc postawić nie wiem stabilniejsze niż 4.2* i cały system zpowrotem przeinstalować.
> ...

 

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## unK

Piszesz post o 7 rano w sobotę i dziwisz się, że do 9 nikt ci nie odpowiedział?   :Laughing: 

Co do backupu → https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-523496-highlight-backup.html

A przy emerge -e system przeszło ci libstdc++-v3?

Co do gcc, to mógłbyś poprosić kogoś z podobnym systemem, żeby zrobił ze swojego gcc paczkę i ci podesłał, jak już naprawdę nie będziesz wiedział, co zrobić.

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *unK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A przy emerge -e system przeszło ci libstdc++-v3?
> 
> 

 

No raczej tak. Nie przeszło tylko glibc i gcc, z czego glibc w sumie przesło przy drógiej próbie. (tak mi sie wydaje)   :Question: 

----------

## unK

Ech, zapomniałem że tego nie ma w system. Zrób może

```
emerge libstdc++-v3 -av1
```

skoro gcc coś tam marudził o to, może coś to da.

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *unK wrote:*   

> Ech, zapomniałem że tego nie ma w system. Zrób może
> 
> ```
> emerge libstdc++-v3 -av1
> ```
> ...

 

To poszło, wcześniej nie było zainstalowane.  :Confused: 

================================================

Następnie zostosowałem procedure aktualizacji gcc.

i emerge -euav system

122 pakiety przekompilowały sie bezbłędnie w tym oczywiście gcc.

więc

emerge -av --update --newuse --deep world

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3  USE="acl alsa arts -avahi -branding* cups -debug doc -fam jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility* kerberos -legacyssl* -lua -openexr* -spell* -tiff* utempter -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.7  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility pertty%* transparency%* -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB [0=>1]

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

Wynik taki

```

Making all in kmdi

Making all in kmdi

toolviewaccessor.cpp:143: warning: unused parameter 'o'

guiclient.cpp:49: warning: 'resourceFileName' defined but not used

Making all in .

kmdimainfrm.cpp: In member function 'void KMdiMainFrm::setToolviewStyle(int)':

kmdimainfrm.cpp:1773: warning: 'setIDEAlModeStyle' is deprecated (declared at kmdimainfrm.cpp:1737)

In file included from kmdimainfrm.cpp:2934:

kmdimainfrm.moc: In member function 'virtual bool KMdiMainFrm::qt_invoke(int, QUObject*)':

kmdimainfrm.moc:576: warning: 'setIDEAlModeStyle' is deprecated (declared at kmdimainfrm.cpp:1737)

kmdiguiclient.cpp:51: warning: '<unnamed>::resourceFileName' defined but not used

Making all in test

Making all in kcmshell

Making all in khtml

Making all in misc

decoder.cpp:604: warning: unused parameter '_language'

Making all in dom

Making all in css

css_stylesheetimpl.cpp:223: warning: unused parameter 'p'

In file included from cssparser.cpp:2598:

tok: In member function 'int DOM::CSSParser::lex()':

tok:1023: warning: label 'yy_match' defined but not used

cssstyleselector.cpp: In member function 'void khtml::CSSStyleSelector::applyRule(int, DOM::CSSValueImpl*)':

cssstyleselector.cpp:3403: warning: 'quote' may be used uninitialized in this function

Making all in xml

dom_textimpl.cpp:246:2: warning: #warning FIXME

dom_textimpl.cpp:415: warning: unused parameter 'style'

../../khtml/misc/multimap.h: In member function 'void MultiMapPtrList<T>::append(T*) [with T = DOM::ElementImpl]':

../../khtml/misc/multimap.h:50:   instantiated from 'void KMultiMap<T>::append(void*, T*) [with T = DOM::ElementImpl]'

dom_restyler.cpp:36:   instantiated from here

../../khtml/misc/multimap.h:248: warning: unused variable 't'

dom_docimpl.cpp:2463: warning: unused parameter 'charset'

Making all in html

html_formimpl.cpp: In member function 'int DOM::HTMLSelectElementImpl::optionToListIndex(int) const':

html_formimpl.cpp:2349: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions

Making all in rendering

In file included from ../../khtml/misc/loader.h:33,

                 from ../../khtml/xml/dom_docimpl.h:34,

                 from ../../khtml/rendering/render_object.h:37,

                 from ../../khtml/rendering/render_container.h:25,

                 from ../../khtml/rendering/render_box.h:27,

                 from ../../khtml/rendering/render_flow.h:28,

                 from ../../khtml/rendering/render_block.h:31,

                 from bidi.cpp:26:

/usr/include/time.h:270: error: expected ',' or '...' before '__restrict__'

bidi.cpp: In member function 'khtml::BidiIterator khtml::RenderBlock::findNextLineBreak(khtml::BidiIterator&, khtml::BidiState&)':

bidi.cpp:2027: warning: empty body in an else-statement

make[3]: *** [bidi.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from ../../khtml/misc/loader.h:42,

                 from ../../khtml/xml/dom_docimpl.h:34,

                 from ../../khtml/rendering/render_object.h:37,

                 from render_object.cpp:27:

/usr/qt/3/include/qobject.h:232: error: 'QObject::disconnect' declared as an 'inline' variable

/usr/qt/3/include/qobject.h:232: error: 'bool QObject::disconnect' is not a static member of 'class QObject'

/usr/qt/3/include/qobject.h:232: error: expected primary-expression before 'const'

/usr/qt/3/include/qobject.h:233: error: expected primary-expression before 'const'

/usr/qt/3/include/qobject.h:233: error: expected primary-expression before 'const'

/usr/qt/3/include/qobject.h:233: error: initializer expression list treated as compound expression

/usr/qt/3/include/qobject.h:234: error: expected ',' or ';' before '{' token

make[3]: *** [render_object.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   kdelibs-3.5.7-r3.ebuild, line 153:   Called kde_src_compile

 *   kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *   kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *   kde.eclass, line 336:   Called die

 *

 * died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3:

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   kdelibs-3.5.7-r3.ebuild, line 153:   Called kde_src_compile

 *   kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *   kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *   kde.eclass, line 336:   Called die

 *

 * died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3/temp/build.log'.

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

z qt wyszło tak

```

emerge -1atv qt:3

```

```

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/xform/xform.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/canvas/canvas.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/qwerty/qwerty.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/helpviewer/helpviewer.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/drawlines/drawlines.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/textedit/textedit.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/themes/themes.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/thread/prodcons/prodcons.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/thread/semaphores/semaphores.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/rangecontrols/rangecontrols.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/customlayout/customlayout.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/lineedits/lineedits.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/tux/tux.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/layout/layout.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/chart/chart.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/scribble/scribble.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/application/application.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/fileiconview/fileiconview.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/menu/menu.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/progress/progress.pro (fast)

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/examples/sound/sound.pro (fast)

Qt is now configured for building. Just run /usr/bin/gmake.

To reconfigure, run /usr/bin/gmake confclean and configure.

moc.y: In function 'int yyparse()':

moc.y:908: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:910: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:911: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:912: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:918: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:936: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:937: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:950: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:951: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:952: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:953: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:954: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:955: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:956: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:957: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:958: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:974: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:975: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:1041: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:1061: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:1106: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:1122: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:1131: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:1132: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

moc.y:1170: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

kernel/qprinter_unix.cpp: In member function 'virtual bool QPrinter::cmd(int, QPainter*, QPDevCmdParam*)':

kernel/qprinter_unix.cpp:412: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

kernel/qprinter_unix.cpp:418: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

kernel/qprinter_unix.cpp:420: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

kernel/qprinter_unix.cpp:428: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/memory:60,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/string:48,

                 from ../include/qstring.h:56,

                 from kernel/qvariant.h:42,

                 from kernel/qobject.cpp:38:

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/limits: In static member function 'static char std::numeric_limits<char>::max()':

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/limits:377: error: expected primary-expression before 'char'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/limits:377: error: expected `)' before 'char'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/limits:377: error: expected `)' before ';' token

make[1]: *** [.obj/release-shared-mt/qobject.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [sub-src] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-3.3.8-r4.ebuild, line 214:   Called die

 *

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-3.3.8-r4.ebuild, line 214:   Called die

 *

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/temp/build.log'.

```

Przynajmniej gcc sie przekompilowało,   :Confused:   :Confused: 

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

Po rzekompilowaniu gcc według (aktualizacja gcc)

Update systemu przeszedł bez błędów.

Brak pełnego sukcesu ponieważ qt nie chce sie przekompilować.

----------

